# What is the fastest growing religion in the world?



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

What is the fastest growing religion in the world?

There is only one right answer and it will surprise some.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 5, 2005)

from a temporal perspective, Islam
From an eschatological/historical perspective, Christianity.


----------



## Peter (Aug 5, 2005)

I always hear Islam, but since you said I will be surpised...

Definately not Judaism, but that would be a surprise!


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 5, 2005)

Considering where my wife comes from(Indonesia) that Christianity is growing big there in the most populated Muslim country in the world.


Christianity gets my vote.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 5, 2005)

From what I had heard in the past it was Mormonism...however, it would not surprise if it were currently Islam.


----------



## Solo Christo (Aug 5, 2005)

Though I voted Christianity, it might be Scientology if measured by percentage of growth (since it's so small to begin with).


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 5, 2005)

I believe it is Islam although Mormonism is growing rather fast now although I am not sure if that is on a world-wide scale. I know it is the newest (is that a word?) world religion.


----------



## cupotea (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd go with Christianity; the minister at my church preached a sermon about how it's growing in 3rd World countries.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2005)

I said Islam but I bet its scientology


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 6, 2005)

I heard/read/heard a number of times that Islam is spreading like fire through Europe. There was a book at our university talking about it also. The author believed Islam was replacing Christianity as the dominant religion in areas because 'Christianity' is becoming so liberal it is becoming 'meaningless'.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 6, 2005)

islam is spreading like fire here muslim growth has excelerrated on the eastide of king county,wa.

blade


----------



## Devin (Aug 6, 2005)

It's not quantity, it's quality.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Devin_
> It's not quantity, it's quality.



Give us a while, we'll get the quantity, too! 

Where is Vivian, LA, btw? I am from Monroe.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Aug 6, 2005)

I voted Christianity. China is the most populated country in the World and from what I've read the Chinese seem to be experiencing revival.


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 7, 2005)

You didn't list the fastest growing religion in the world. The lunatic fringe! :bigsmile:


----------



## Laura (Aug 7, 2005)

I've always heard it was Islam. When do we get the answer?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Aug 7, 2005)

I have repeatedly heard that it is Islam from a whole host of sources... if "the answer" is anything else I will not believe it.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 7, 2005)

Unless you wrapped up "pluralism"/relativism and such similar thought into one package as a "religion". Then you may have another leader.

L


----------



## smallbeans (Aug 7, 2005)

It is probably charismatic Christianity.

[Edited on 8-7-2005 by smallbeans]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 7, 2005)

From what I understand, Islam is the largest; I don't believe I have heard that it is the 'fastest' growing religion. I would guess Mormonism.

http://www.danielpipes.org/comments/4220

http://www.cnn.com/WORLD/9704/14/egypt.islam/

This one says it's Christianity: http://www.bible.ca/islam/islam-myths-fastest-growing.htm

[Edited on 8-7-2005 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Devin (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse:_
> Where is Vivian, LA, btw? I am from Monroe.



North of Shreveport:








[Edited on 8-7-2005 by Devin]


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 7, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 7, 2005)

We use to do a lot of evangelism with the Mormon church in Utah. In preparation for it we were always taught that in the US "converts" to mormonism were the fastest. Part of it is their methodology, the center wheel spokes reaching out approach.

The mormon religion appeals to people's since of Law righteousness and has that "clean cut" look to it.

Ironically, when in Utah we spoke with several life long mormons converted to Christianity, including Sandra Tanner great great grand daughter of BY (she has a mind like a steal trap a very mentally intense woman!), and three things stood out about their testimonies: 

1. All converted by some form of reasoning through the Scriptures and not by some kind of "conversion experience".

2. All where wore out due to the high high end law/legalism entrenched in the system (you should read through the Pearl of Great Price, Doctrines and Cov. and the BoM and see the opposition to true Gospel in them, very instructive)

3. When asked if there was anything they missed, and this speaks poorly of American Christianity today, they all said that they missed the sense of family and community - this was not found much in their Christian experiences.

Later,


Ldh


----------



## strangerpilgrim (Aug 8, 2005)

Don't be fooled by what you hear about Chinese revival. Those numbers invariably take into account Catholics, Mormons and all "Christian" cults. Besides, when you read something like that in some Christian magazine, ask yourself this: IF these Christians are all underground, hiding for their lives and their skins from an oppressive goverment that will torture, maim, enslave and kill them under the right circumstances (certainly not under any circumstance, as it use to be--things are better!), and their own government can't find them, then how did this idiot find out some number like 30,000,000?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 8, 2005)

mormonism is on the decline.


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Larry Hughes_
> We use to do a lot of evangelism with the Mormon church in Utah. In preparation for it we were always taught that in the US "converts" to mormonism were the fastest. Part of it is their methodology, the center wheel spokes reaching out approach.
> 
> The mormon religion appeals to people's since of Law righteousness and has that "clean cut" look to it.
> ...



I have heard that the government is slowly getting to the point of leaving many of the Christians alone.Also that there are many towns in the north that are to the point of being completely Christian.The main Christians being persecuted today are in the big cities where the government tries to control.Oh and as far as catholicism and mormonism goes,I highly doubt there are many.When does the Mormon or catholic go on dangerous missionary journies?In foreign countries where many chinese live it is a different story.In Indonesia, for example, there are many Catholic chinese but they were converted not in China.


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 8, 2005)

I thought only a few percent of Christians in China were Catholic? I have never heard of Mormons there but that does not mean anything. I agree though the cults are a big problem. Eastern Lightening being one of them - their leader (a woman) claiming to be the Lightening from the East as spoken about by Jesus. They torture and force their beliefs on what they call 'evangelical Christians'.


----------



## Larry Hughes (Aug 8, 2005)

Random thoughts:

It depends highly on where in the world as to who is growing the fastest. For example the JWs out paced the mormons by over two orders of magnitude in the 90s in Russia.

Statistically speaking and viewing shear numbers it is a matter of active prosyletizing and not necessarily truth or even persecution (the JW's and Mormons love to show themselves persecuted as a sign of and assurance of truth but this is nothing but self-righteousness via the martyr syndrome). 

The doctrine being "sold" need not be true Christian as in imputed righteousness as we see for example in much of today's "protestant" religion and segments of other "christian denominations" for example. Emotions and will worship and various forms of law righteousness will always draw more people for men love self-righteousness by their fallen nature. All of us and people in general like to "clean up their lives", tis our fallen nature. Perhaps that's the way to ask the question. Not "who is the fastest growing religion but what category: Works righteousness and all of its hidden venues or imputed righteousness?" That really is the true dividing line is it not?

At some point it gets to be a pure numbers game for most with the implication that X group, denomination, religion holds the main truth out of pure plurality and/or majority.

Joe,

My guess for their more acceptance of christians is that they realize they need to be less rigid to draw in more. New Mormonism is lining up with a softer approach, a "let's more open rather than closed program". After all they are trying to get their doctrine to be accepted as Christian now days. With just a few variations.

Many of the high end prosyletizing groups and denominations that boomed in the 90s are now leveling off or declining a bit. Trends come and go.

Ldh


----------



## sastark (Aug 8, 2005)

Millions in China are converting to Christianity. Sub-Sahara Africa, for all intents and purposes, is Christian. The "traditional" Muslim countries are slowly being evangelized. The Gospel is going (has gone?) out to all nations, and the Gospel is not powerless: People are being converted in every corner of the globe.

Any "study" or "survey" that says otherwise, is suspect and I would want to see how they came to any other conclusion.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 8, 2005)

I voted Islam, but had in mind the supposed growth of Christianity in China and South America.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Aug 8, 2005)

Islamo-juda-hin-Tao-bhuddism (+ every other idolatry) is one big anti-Christian system. So, when people "switch" they are just changing robes. Islam appeals to the works-righteousness inclinatoins of men, it just happens to have a particularly thoroughgoing approach. It is a true "world-view" religion (like Christianity is supposed to be!). And just like every other version of false religion, as well as the true one, there are a lot of people who "go along" adopting religious dress out of convenience. And those people pad the statistics of every group, not just Christianity, thus balancing out (somewhat) the statistics.

Christianity (I.e. the Lord, the Spirit) is taking people out of that entire godless complex, and by an internal change to them is robbing Satan's kingdom. In the end it may be Christianity vs. Islam, but Islam cannot convert true believers, while they can themselves be converted by God.

I don't think that Islam is making more converts than Christianity. In places they may be having a particular impact. And, to the consternation of the godless in Europe, they are _outbreeding_ the culturally suicidal liberals, which equates to growth vs. decline. But Islam has little present dynamic. At root it is a faith of macho-ism and power, and is spread most effectively by the sword (except where it moves, as it were, into a spiritual vacuum). The Word of God, on the other hand, is eternally "living and active, sharper than any two-edged sword."

I, too, have read that the third-world is where the major growth in self-identifying Christians is found.


----------



## Romans922 (Aug 8, 2005)

You won't hear this from any mormons, but their 'church'/religion/occult is actually dropping in numbers.


----------



## Average Joey (Aug 8, 2005)

I believe that God over due time chooses nations to harvest many for His own.I really look forward to the day He begins with North Korea.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 15, 2005)

*Finally, it's Christianity... that is the fastest-growing and that is still the dominant religion throughout the world. The world demands missions! The church is making great gains in Africa and Asia irrespective of the deadness that it appears to have in many parts of Europe.*

Only one out of three of you were right in the poll. 

I'm surprised scientology got any votes. Only Hollywood qwacks adhere to that-- people might go through a L.R. Hubbard phase but not a life-long embrace...



Now, you can grumble about me being wrong or Christianity taking top spot.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> *Finally, it's Christianity...
> 
> Only one out of three of you were right in the poll.
> ...


*

Okay Ryan, Bah Humbug. Do you feel better now. I give you more verbal abuse if you like.




*


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 15, 2005)

Awwwwhhhhh that hurts my head...


----------



## sastark (Aug 15, 2005)

Ryan, although I agree with you, I'm wondering if you have any evidence to support your claim? A study or survey or something like that?


----------



## rgrove (Aug 15, 2005)

I voted Christian. Perhaps I'm too optimistic, but it seems to me all the oppression of Christians in the world today points to growth of the Kingdom. If it's Islam, then it's only by having children by the boatload. They're penetrating Europe, but that's mostly because the dominant religion in Europe is secular humanism which is resulting in declining birthrates, contraction in population and dependance upon guestworkers to do their work for them. It's not through conversion to Islam that I can see.


----------

